# ~~~ 101 PROTECTIVE Styles ~~~



## loolalooh (Mar 20, 2008)

*ETA:  It seems Essence has removed or moved most of these photos, so I've updated the links.*

_I came up with this list some days ago and figured I'd share it with y'all.  Pretty please add to the list ... It's not quite one hundred and one (I think) but hopefully it gets there.  _

****** Thanks to *FindingMe*, *rhlong*, *Conqueror_aka*, * Justkiya* and others for their great additions. ! 

*Since protective styling helps with length retention, I figure this compilation will be useful for many of us who are trying to reach our length goals ... and who get stuck in a style rut.  *

*SLEEK & SIMPLE (for long hair, some for short/med hair):*
- Classic Bun (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34621)
- Bun w/ Sideswept Bang (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/updos_/image/8861)
- Bun w/ Chopsticks
- Bunned Pigtails
- Chignon (http://z.about.com/d/beauty/1/0/f/E/chignon7.JPG, http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34542)
- Unique Chignon/Bun (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34572)
- Textured Chignon (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/special_occasion_styles/image/1992)
- French Roll/Twist (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34532, http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34602, http://photos.essence.com/galleries/beauty_its_a_wrap/image/15132, http://photos.essence.com/galleries/updos_/image/8862)
- French Roll w/ Pompadour (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/beauty_its_a_wrap/image/15131)
- Braided Coil Updo (http://www.hairstylescut.com/articles/holiday-updo.htm - scroll to Beyonce)
- Roller/Flexirod/Curlformer set & Clip up the hair
- Flamenco (http://www.longlocks.com/flamenco.gif, http://www.longlocks.com/hairstyles.htm)
- Elegant Gibson (http://www.longlocks.com/elegantgibson.gif, http://www.longlocks.com/hairstyles.htm)
- Braided chignon (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/braids/image/9852)
- Retro Pompadour 
- Romantic Bun 
- Ringlets with Headband (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/summer_hairstyles_)
- Bun with Headband (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/classic_styles/image/2072)
- Sophisticated Bun (http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1643897-6,00.html)
- Quick Updo 
- Event Updos (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/holiday_hair_styles_for_every_occasion/image/85822)


*SINGLE-TWISTING IT:*
- Bantu Knots (http://images.inmagine.com/168nwm/rubberball/rbv013/rbv0130053.jpg)
- Finger / Comb Coils (for short natural hair)(http://www.naani.com/contents/media/dreamypisces029.jpg, http://www.naani.com/models/photos/a0/98/66/a098662b826cd94.jpeg)


*DOUBLE-TWISTING IT:*
- Twist Updo (http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/5717...7EC77F5F8D1CEBBA218850D491E14A40A659CEC4C8CB6, http://photos.essence.com/galleries/updos_/image/8892)
- Twists into Bun (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34592)
- Twisted Ponytail
- Twisted Ponytail into Bun 
- Twisted Buns  
- Chunky Twists
- Tiny Twists
- Flat Twists (http://www.aolcdn.com/aolnews_photos/0d/07/20050426160009990011, http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f323/phillyflower/DSC01452.jpg) 
- Senegalese Twists (http://www.braidsinc.com/gallery/senegalese1.JPG)
- Kinky Twists 
- Spring Twists
- Gypsy Twists (scroll down: http://www.khamitkinks.com/twists_locs.html)
- Baby Curl Twists (scroll down: http://www.khamitkinks.com/twists_locs.html)
- Loc Extensions (http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd85/mushiyasmith/0150-921-davadreadupdo.jpg)
- Loc Updo (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34552, http://photos.essence.com/galleries/_festive_holiday_hair_styles/image/8391)


*BRAIDING IT:*
- Single Braided Ponytail
- Single Braided Ponytail into Bun/Updo (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/braids/image/9852)
- Double Braided Bun (http://www.longlocks.com/hairstyles.htm)
- Sideswept Fishtail (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/black_hairstyles_ponytails/image/13591)
- Box Braids (w/ real hair/extensions)
- Individual Braids (extensions)
- Micros (not too tight)
- Tree Braids (http://www.spoiledsalonandspa.com/images/More_TreeBraid_001.jpg)
- Cornrows (w/ real hair/extensions)
- Cornrows into ponytail (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/no_fuss_styles/image/20301)
- Plaits
- One French Braid (http://photos.essence.com/galleries/no_fuss_styles/image/20342)
- Two French Braids
- French Tuck (http://www.longlocks.com/hairstyles.htm)
- English/Dutch Braids (http://www.longlocks.com/how-to-braid-hair.htm, http://www.dreamweaverbraiding.com/Braiding_Tips.htm)
- French/English/Dutch Braid(s) (w/ extensions)
- Victorian (http://www.longlocks.com/hairstyles.htm)
- Edwardian Braid (http://www.longlocks.com/hairstyles.htm)
- Braids into Updo 
- More braided styles: http://www.dreamweaverbraiding.com/Braiding_Tips.htm

*MIX N MATCH:*
- Cornrows in front; Twists in back
- Cornrows in front; Box Braids in back
- Cornrows in front; Bun in back
- Flat Twists in front; Twists in back
- Flat Twists in front; Box Braids in back
- Flat Twists in front; Bun in back
- Bantu Knots in front; Twists in back
- Bantu Knots in front; Box Braids in back
- Bantu Knots in front; Bun back
- Braids into Bantu Knots (http://www.worldofbraids.com/upload/page_files/58.jpg)
- Twists into Bantu Knots

*COVER IT UP:*
- Cornrows under Wig
- Weave / Sew-in
- Micros / Sew-in Combo
- Lace Front / Lace Wig
- Phony pony
- Phony puff
- Bun/Cornrows/Twists/Braids under HeadWrap (http://www.bilaldesigns.com/ProductImages/Headwrapblackgauze.jpg)
- Bun/Cornrows/Twists/Braids under Tam (http://www.curlyhairsalon.com/images/cotton-crochet-tam.jpg, http://pyogazel.free.fr/img_blog/kinky.JPG, http://evilbeetgossip.film.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/yaya2.jpg)


----------



## bajanplums1 (Mar 20, 2008)

ooh, this is exciting and helpful!


----------



## dlewis (Mar 20, 2008)

Very helpful list  THANK YOU.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, this was very nice of you. I'm transitioning (10 months) and I'm running out of options. This really helps. 

p.s. I joined BHM when you first started transitioning. I'm pretty much a lurker on most hair sites. (No stalker) But anyway, we have similar textures and I really thought I wouldn't be able to maintain my hair during transitioning. You really kept me going.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank the lord for this thread!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome loolalooh and thank you!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 20, 2008)

Oooh, NICE thread!!!!! I'll have fun with this - get me to shake up my usual styles...

Could a mod make this a sticky!?!?!


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 20, 2008)

Wonderful list! I agree that this should be made a sticky.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 20, 2008)

No problem, ladies!! Yes, thank the Lord! I was running out of protective style ideas (and was bored at the time) so I decided to see how many I could think of and find on the net. It seems like there are endless possibilities!

Thanks for the welcome, Wheezy! 

Hey MissCooth! Wow really?  How long do you plan to transition? Good luck on the rest of your journey. You can do it!!


----------



## Suerte (Mar 20, 2008)

This is a GREAT idea.

I am subscribing!


----------



## Miss_Luna (Mar 20, 2008)

loolalooh said:


> No problem, ladies!! Yes, thank the Lord! I was running out of protective style ideas (and was bored at the time) so I decided to see how many I could think of and find on the net. It seems like there are endless possibilities!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Wheezy!
> 
> Hey MissCooth! Wow really?  How long do you plan to transition? Good luck on the rest of your journey. You can do it!!


 

I tried to send you a PM to respond, but something went wrong. Anyway, I don't know how long I can take these two textures but I want to give it at least a year so maybe the first week of June I might cut it all off. I'm so confused , But thanks, I'm going to try to stick with it.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, NICE thread!!!!! I'll have fun with this - get me to shake up my usual styles...
> 
> Could a mod make this a sticky!?!?!


 
Ditto!

THIS SHOULD DEFINATELY BE A STICKY?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## neenee280 (Mar 20, 2008)

SWEET!!!!!!!  This is nice, thanks so much.  This is sticky worthy!!!


----------



## Traycee (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you....Thank you


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 20, 2008)

loolalooh said:


> _I came up with this list some days ago and figured I'd share it with y'all. Pretty please add to the list ... It's not quite one hundred and one (I think) but hopefully it gets there. _
> 
> *Since protective styling helps with length retention, I figure this compilation will be useful for many of us who are trying to reach our length goals ... and who get stuck in a style rut. *
> 
> ...


 

oooh, so on point. thanks for posting


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 20, 2008)

I LOVE THIS IDEA!!!

Here are some of mine to add (although a lot of them are done with straight hair, I think a sister with natural hair could make these styles work, too!!):

wrap/pompadours: http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1700188-3,00.html
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1700188-4,00.html

Braided updo:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629810-1,00.html

braided chignon:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629810-8,00.html

french braid:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629810-9,00.html

chignon:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629819-1,00.html

french roll:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629819-2,00.html

retro pompadour:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629819-4,00.html

twisted bun:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629819-5,00.html

ringlets with headband:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629819-8,00.html

romantic bun:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1629819-9,00.html

bun with headband:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1643897-5,00.html

sophisticated bun:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1643897-6,00.html

quick updo:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1643897-7,00.html

textured chignon:
http://www.essence.com/essence/photogallery/0,14168,1643897-8,00.html


----------



## Mystic (Mar 20, 2008)

Compiling this must have been a lot of work.  Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, I am soo... Excited! Thanks so much. This looks like a sticky to me


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 21, 2008)

You're welcome, ladies! 

Yep, two textures is a lot of work , MissCooth.  I commend you for sticking to a year!

Those are some GREAT styles, FindingMe .  I'll post those on the first page when I get a chance later today.  Thanks for the lovely additions!!


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 21, 2008)

This is great! I agree, it should be a sticky.  

I was just wondering how I should style my twists, because I do not want to take them out. I think 2 buns with hairsticks will do!


----------



## bbdgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

this is a great reference, thanks!! Subscribing...saving...


----------



## victorious (Mar 21, 2008)

Definitely subscribing to this thread and saving this link.  

Thanks for starting this great list Loolalooh, and thanks FindingMe for your contribution.


----------



## Ivie184 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you . I would like to try something different every now and then.


----------



## amwcah (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you for posting.  You shared some styles I have not done yet.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you for the list!

I am so in love with the braided coil updo. I wonder how long my hair would have to be for the updo to be thick and full? Maybe waistlength?


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 21, 2008)

You're welcome, ladies!! So how do we make this a sticky? erplexed

I like the braided updo on Beyonce too, Sunshine. I guess a braid extension can do until we reach waistlength? 

P.S. I made some style additions courtesy of FindingMe. Thanks again!! Those are some BEAUTIFUL protective styles!


----------



## Cien (Mar 21, 2008)

Great thread!! thanks for sharing! 

*saving link, adding to favorites*


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 21, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful thread!!!!! 5 stars!!! i will be trying some of these.


----------



## nichelle02 (Mar 21, 2008)

What a great, great thread. I love the links to photos. I'm definitely subscribing. I don't do enough (hardly any) protective styling and I am determined to do so. So, this is right on time.

Thank you.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Apr 25, 2008)

bumping. Useful info for many to see.


----------



## cmesweet (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm glad to have seen this thread again. Need some more ideas.


----------



## joy30906 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Loolalooh!!!


----------



## cecilie (Apr 29, 2008)

Very helpful .


----------



## SparklingFlame (Apr 29, 2008)

Whoa!!!!

Thanks a bunch!!!!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Apr 30, 2008)

VERY NICE!! Thanks for sharing!! 

MODS, Please- this should be a sticky


----------



## Lioness (Apr 30, 2008)

loolalooh said:


> _I came up with this list some days ago and figured I'd share it with y'all.  Pretty please add to the list ... It's not quite one hundred and one (I think) but hopefully it gets there.  _
> 
> ****** Thanks to *FindingMe*  for her lovely additions (bolded NEW)!!
> 
> ...




Loolahloo- GREAT thread. I've been considering changing up my style soon...summer's on it's way... this thread makes choosing a protective style so so so much simpler for me.

Great post :Rose:


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 30, 2008)

You're welcome, ladies!!!


----------



## Hairsofab (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been transitioning for past 10 months and I've been wearing tree braids the whole time. I didn't see that on the list unless it is called something else. My hair has really grown.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 30, 2008)

rhlong said:


> I've been transitioning for past 10 months and I've been wearing tree braids the whole time. I didn't see that on the list unless it is called something else. My hair has really grown.


 
Oooh, great idea!  I'll add to the list.  Thanks, rhlong!


----------



## Tarae (Jun 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## QT (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish i can find protective style for about 5" of hair. I want something new other that braids and twists. If i put it in a ponytail it will be itty bitty , plus i will need 50 million hair pins to keep some of my hair up


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jun 26, 2008)

oooohhhh! I'm subscribing now! Thanks for the list!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 26, 2008)

SUBSCRIBING!!! I LIKEE!!


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Jun 26, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## LBoogie (Jun 26, 2008)

ohhhhh, This was my wedding hair! 
 NEW: Sophisticated Bun (http://www.essence.com/essence/photo...3897-6,00.html)


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 26, 2008)

MissCooth said:


> Wow, this was very nice of you. I'm transitioning (10 months) and I'm running out of options. This really helps.


i know right? my transition is over but my mom's is not and we are both running out of ideas.

thanks again loolalooh! first it was your fotki for my sister...now this for my mom. what you got for me?! LOL!


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 26, 2008)

I missed this thread, but thank you-it's fab.


----------



## infojunkie (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this the first time around but it should definitely be a sticky. Thanks to all contributors, you ladies rock!


----------



## jkamiel (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome list!


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you so much!! I just went through this list, and I'm excited about experimenting, style wise, with my hair again!


----------



## br0wney3z (Jun 26, 2008)

subscribing to this thread


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 22, 2008)

1,000 thanks to the contributors to this thread.  I'm not tired of my french twist . . .  YET, but I know me . . . it's coming.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 22, 2008)

bbdgirl said:


> this is a great reference, thanks!! Subscribing...saving...


 
What's a "Chi Iron"?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 22, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> What's a "Chi Iron"?


Chi brand flat iron.


----------



## HairTodayCMC (Jul 22, 2008)

Great thread!  I subscribed.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the first thread I've subscribed to. What a helpful resource!!! You Rock!


----------



## curlycarameldiva (Jul 28, 2008)

THANK YOU SOO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD. I have been transitioning for 2 years and am trying to get to bra strap length and needed more ideas for protective styles!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you so much.  i was just trying to figure out other protective styles to reach my goal.  :notworthy


----------



## ebzonix (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm loving these new additions for long/med hair length.

I can't wait to try the *ringlets with headband* and the *Big Bun Theory*. Yikes I'm so excited for a new hairstyle.


----------



## GeauXavi (Aug 14, 2008)

here are a couple more


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 14, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH thanks for this


----------



## loolalooh (Aug 17, 2008)

Conqueror_aka said:


> here are a couple more



Ooooh, these are HAWT!!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Stumbled across this ribbon bun on youtube .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZgmHYMj0k8 Very nice!


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^^  Oooh, Thanks, Justkiya!!


Bumpin' for the winter.


----------



## BGT (Dec 27, 2008)

Bump! All of the links to a page from Essence is bringing you to essence.com... the mainpage, not to a link of a hairstyle.


----------



## victorious (Dec 27, 2008)

BGT said:


> Bump! All of the links to a page from Essence is bringing you to essence.com... the mainpage, not to a link of a hairstyle.


 
I know.  I noticed a few days ago that they got rid of their hair style gallery.  
I don't like their new hair section.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 27, 2008)

u did a great job on this


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 27, 2008)

May this be a pinned or perhaps a hair*style* section added?


----------



## blue_flower (Dec 27, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bumping! Love this thread.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 18, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Stumbled across this ribbon bun on youtube .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZgmHYMj0k8 Very nice!


 
Kiya that ribbon bun is gorgeous and simple.  I just added it to my faves.


----------



## Ariana4000 (Jan 18, 2009)

you are a cool  win it come to hair


----------



## mvonnesha (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm bumping this. This should be a sticky, I know I'm always looking around the forum for protective styles. 

Thanks so much, especially for the links to the styles.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 19, 2009)

the essence links take you to the Essence home page, any idea on how I would find the styles on their page?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 19, 2009)

sticky sticky sticky


----------



## MyHeavenlyFatherKnows (Jan 20, 2009)

THANK YOU IMMENSELY.... i am sooooooooooooooooo in a style rut.  If I wear this black clip again, or pin my hair up again in this same casual French Roll, I think I WILL cry.

And I agree, this should be made into a Sticky....

Hmm, let me save this pics to my computer in case the links change....  :scratchch


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 20, 2009)

You're welcome ladies!! 

Yea, it looks like Essence removed their links.  Hmm.  What to do.

Hopefully these will do for now: 
FRENCH TWIST: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns
CHIGNON: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34542
CORNROWS INTO PONYTAIL:http://photos.essence.com/galleries/no_fuss_styles/image/20301
UNIQUE CHIGNON/BUN: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34572
FRENCH BRAID: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/no_fuss_styles/image/20342
TWISTS INTO BUN: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34592
LOC UPDO: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34552


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are a few more.  I'll move these to the front page too.

FRENCH ROLL: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34602, http://photos.essence.com/galleries/beauty_its_a_wrap/image/15132
CLASSIC BUN: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/photos_buns/image/34621
FRENCH ROLL w/ POMPADOUR:http://photos.essence.com/galleries/beauty_its_a_wrap/image/15131
RINGLETS UPDO: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/summer_hairstyles_
TEXTURED CHIGNON: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/special_occasion_styles/image/1992
SIDESWEPT FISHTAIL: http://photos.essence.com/galleries/black_hairstyles_ponytails/image/13591

For more hairstyles (protective and non-protective), check out:
http://photos.essence.com/list/hair


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread will help...plus I decided to start a blog for protective styles. I'm sorta in a 52 weeks of protective style challenge and this will help me and others find styles.

I haven't really posted anything yet, I'm getting ready to finish setting it up. So if you don't mind, I'll post some of what's here and if you have anything else you would like me to post, please PM me....

TIA!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 20, 2009)

The link to the protective style blog is in my siggy....


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 21, 2009)

arr1216 said:


> This thread will help...plus I decided to start a blog for protective styles. I'm sorta in a 52 weeks of protective style challenge and this will help me and others find styles.
> 
> I haven't really posted anything yet, I'm getting ready to finish setting it up. So if you don't mind, I'll post some of what's here and if you have anything else you would like me to post, please PM me....
> 
> TIA!


 
Glad to know this is helpful.  I don't mind at all.  The idea of a protective style blog sounds cool.  Keep me posted as well.


----------



## nichole21 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh wow, this is such a good thread.  Added to favorites!


----------



## blacklove0607 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you sososoooooo much!  This thread seems to have stimulated some creativity for a protective style!


----------



## Latina17 (Apr 7, 2009)

THANK YOU. Great ideas.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 7, 2009)

SUSCRIBING! I want to use a protective style every day of the week for a 16 week stretch..this is PERFECT!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Apr 7, 2009)

GREAT thread!!!

I definitely need some help with protective styles!


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

b u m p i n g !


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 6, 2009)

*I keep trying the bantu knots but i can't get the wrap around part. i'm doing something horribly wrong and i've watched a bunch of youtube videos. I guess i'm just special*


----------



## BSL2008 (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a great thread.  I'll need it to get from APl to BSL.  Thanks OP!!


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Jul 7, 2009)

This is great. thanks! I am style challenged. I really needed this


----------



## CaliDiamond (Feb 22, 2010)

I  have one in my siggy. I parted my hair down the middle, then flat twisted each side. Senegalese style I think... To mix it up day to day, I make diagonal parts, s- parts, and zig zag parts.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 22, 2010)

STICKY!!!!!


----------



## mlj (Mar 8, 2010)

Loving this


----------



## Ms.TahNai (Mar 25, 2010)

Should I start protective styling after trimming/dusting split ends or should I start it right now and trim later?


----------



## LaidBak (May 25, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 13, 2010)

Just bumping because it's a great thread.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 13, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Just bumping because it's a great thread.


 
Thanks for bumping!!  This is a good thread!  Lord knows I need help!


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 15, 2010)

These styles are nice. I've been looking for good protective style Ideas


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 1, 2010)

subscribing!!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 1, 2010)

Way to bump @IntheMix08!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 8, 2011)

Let's bring this sucka back from the forgotten thread land!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 11, 2012)

bumping, great thread


----------

